# last two bettas



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

i got carried away and had 9 bettas for a loooong time. with that many i wasn't able to enjoy them all as much as i want and it kinda got overwhelming so now i'm down to my two favorites


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see why they're your favs! I especially like the dark one


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I see why you kept these two, they are gorgeous! The first one is my fav.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

They are very pretty


----------

